# Favorite Pokemon Team?



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

What's your all-time favorite team you've ever had in any of the games?

My favorite has to be my three Pokemon special / physical / tank team of Mr. Mime, Blastoise, and Beedrill. Gosh this team was amazing.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

Those guys I had on crystal years ago

Jenny the Typhlosion
Ham the Marowak
Blissey the Blissey (its nickname was Blissey, even when it was Chansey)
Speedy the Suicune
Jolty the Jolteon
and random fly slaves

Though my Diamond wi-fi team is pretty cool... even though it changes a lot :B hence why there are more than 6
Mars the Houndour
Jupiter the Gligar
Brian the Breloom
Neptune the Spheal
Bifty the Gastrodon
Tom the Charizard
Getindacar the Kricketune
Luxray the Luxray
Napoleon the Empoleon
Pluto the Skitty
Venus the Chikorita
Staraptor the Staraptor


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2008)

Hrmm lemme check my old team on Crystal.. I've kind of.. forgotten what was on it.

Percy the Pikachu
Ron the Umbreon
Dragonite the Dragonite
Bob the Mew
Squirtle the Squirtle (Level 59 even though I had a Level 39 Blastoise as well lmao.)
Raichu the Raichu

Jeez, this was ages ago since I played this. The first four were all level 100. |D


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 26, 2008)

epic fire team (which is wip right now)
i'm going through pokemon pearl with it atm
in the end it'll be chimchar, monferno, combusken, ninetales, arcanine and rapidash


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 26, 2008)

My old Sapphire game team.

Swampert
Altaria
Raichu
Manectric
Donphan
Kyogre

Now it's my new Sapphire Team and they're in my sig.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 26, 2008)

My star Sailor Moon theme team I had in Silver:

Serena the Persian
Amy the Dewgong
Raye the Ninetales
Lita the Pikachu
Mina the Pidgeot
Trista the Kadabra


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

:3 I'd say my Dragons from Sapphire, and my current Silver team.

Dragon:

Seto he Salamence
Kai the Dragonite
Tenshi the Latias
Kara the Flygon
KINGDRA the ... Kingdra (traded for her)
Ryo the Altaria

Silver (All female!)

Rosemary the Meganium
Rinna the Umbreon
Glisten the Ampharos
Sparkle the Slobro

...I think that was it. xD


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd really hate to make an off-topic(-ish), post, but I thought this was going to be a thread about the villainous teams! :sad:


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Aw, the team I have now. ^^

Lish the gastrodon (my first L100 ^^)
Ruffled the chatot
Kid the electivire
Magmortar the magmortar
Preif the leafeon
Alakazam the alakazam.


----------



## ESP (Jun 27, 2008)

Gengar (Tartarus)
Suicune (Oceanus)
Snorlax (Atlas)
Celebi (Chronos)
Jirachi (Mnemosyne)
Charizard (Helios)

This was actually one of my favorite teams from back when I used to play Netbattle. If anyone actually wants the movesets and stuff just PM me.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay so it might be a bit lame but:
Empoleon (Neptune)
Infernape (Venus)
Torterra (Earth)
Luxray (Saturn)
Bronzong (Mercury)
Staraptor (Jupiter)

It was my first Pearl Team. I got the other Starters (Chimchar and Turtwig) by trading with my sister.


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 28, 2008)

Emerald:
Flygon
Kingdra
Vigoroth
Salamance
Dragonite
Rayquaza

Diamond:
Tauros
Gengar
Victreebel
Charizard
Lapras
Dragonite (Roxxor)

Crystal:
Lugia
Misdreavus
Machamp 
Gayrados (the shiny one)
Scizor
Feraligatr


----------



## Kaito (Jun 29, 2008)

Definitely my Gold team. I logged over 150 hours on that game, and was absolutely furious when it got deleted.
Lugia, Ho-oh, Typhlosion, Gyarados, Pidgeot, and Ampharos :3


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 29, 2008)

Ah, my FireRed team...

Magikarp (Hitmonlee)
Luvdisc (Raichu)
Kakuna (Nidoking)
Metapod (Slowking)
Delibird (Ninetales)
Azurill (Blissey)

... :3


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

Giving powerful Pokemon a weak name is like an insult to that Pokemon...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

My future Digimon Frontier-themed Team for ShoddyBattle

Takuya the Tyhlosion
Kouji the Lucario
Tomoki the Walrein
Izumi the Buttefree
Junpei the Electivire
Kouichi the Umberon


----------



## Belmont (Jun 29, 2008)

My Ruby team:

Alucard the Tyranitar
Smaug the Salamance
Pyro the Typhlosion
Serpent the SHINY Gyarados
Sceptile the Sceptile
Nighthawk the Pidgeot

Good times, good times...


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

Alucard is dracula spelled backwards, and he is an admin in the Infendo forums (a cool place for Nintendo fans).  Alucard also is a Pokemon fan...  Do you happen to know him?

I actually won one of his contests, and I got a Darkrai that he had got from Nintendo World or Toys-R-Us.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 29, 2008)

Briar the Torterra
Sheena the Lucario
Tobias the Staraptor
Ilyana the Manectric
Zihark the Floatzel
Mia the Gardiavor

...Spot the references!


----------



## Belmont (Jun 29, 2008)

Roxxor said:


> Alucard is dracula spelled backwards, and he is an admin in the Infendo forums (a cool place for Nintendo fans).  Alucard also is a Pokemon fan...  Do you happen to know him?
> 
> I actually won one of his contests, and I got a Darkrai that he had got from Nintendo World or Toys-R-Us.


If your not familiar with the Castlevania series then here's an explanation:
Yes Alucard is Dracula backwards, in Castlevania he is the son of Dracula and no i have no clue who the admin guy is but my guess is he got it from Castlevania or and anime series called Hellsing. Just to clarify that.


To Animorph:

The last three are from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn. The first three im guessing are from Fire emblem's 1,2 or 3?

Sorry this post is so damn long.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 29, 2008)

Right about the last three. Briars named after a male book character, Tobias a different male book character from a different series*Coughs, point to title* and Sheena...well, someone will figure that one out soon enough.


----------



## Belmont (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I got 50% :)


----------



## PichuK (Jun 30, 2008)

In Crystal, I know I had this Eevee that could kill pretty much anything. I think the team was Eevee, Typhlosion, Gengar... aaaand ...Jumpluff...? Shoot, I can't remember.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 30, 2008)

Sheena's from Tales of Symphonia. 

And it's not an insult. D:

I have a competitive team named that now. Funstuff :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 1, 2008)

My favorite is my Emerald team of complete random Pokemon:

kl00ber the lv. 100 Kyogre
BLUEBLUE the lv. 87 Altaria (for FLY)
ZIGZAG the lv. 94 Zigzagoon (HM Pick-Up slave)
MAG the lv. 5? Macargo, used for hatching eggs
Random Egg of the Breeding Project of the Moment 
Empty Space/ Random Egg of the Breeding Project of the Moment

Yup. Mostly random, non battling stuff, but kl00ber kills everything who dares to battle me, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 1, 2008)

My team of two Pokemon from Emerald, Swampter (Swampert) and Toree (Swellow). I will always love them, my two lv100s <3


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 11, 2012)

My Pokemon Crystal Team of Awesome-ness

Herbasaur the Megainium
Thunda the Electabuzz (Shiny!)
Tyrant the Tyranitar
GODofFLAME the Arcanine
Saphira the Dragonite
LuckyLaprs the most obvious one there. =P

Oops! Did I forget to mention that they were all Level 60? And my Emerald team of Awesome-ness

Tidal Wave the Swampert Lv. 49
Flaminator the Torkoal Lv. 49
Maxi Ore the Aggron Lv. 49
Rayquaza Lv. 71
Mach Mush the Breloom Lv. 49
SuperSpark the Manectric Lv. 49

That's it! =P


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 11, 2012)

bumping four-year-old threads is bad.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 16, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> bumping four-year-old threads is bad.


eh this really isn't the sort of thread that expires.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 16, 2012)

Man my second run White team was just the _best_

Mercury (Samurott)
Stenr (Gurdurr)
Iron Giant (Golurk)
Rakr (Vanilluxe)
Nix (Liepard)
Slytha (Audino)


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 16, 2012)

Viki said:


> eh this really isn't the sort of thread that expires.


~shrug


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Jul 18, 2012)

Ooh, I had the dynamic duo of Luxray and Infernape on Pearl version on every save file.  Now, on White, I have the amazing quartet of Serperior, Galvantula, Sawsbuck, and Scolipede.  I found that Scolipede is in SERIOUS need of a Choice Band.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 27, 2012)

My best team is currently on White, and that's with a friend who was playing with my data and the Wi-Fi recently. So I may be slightly off with my team :'D

Luxray
Lucario
Walrein
Mightyena
Raichu (Shiny :D)
Typhlosion

Not the best in terms of competitive battling, but they get me through in-game battles and most have move sets that are useful regardless of who I'm up against.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably the Sapphire team I beat the game with. Lame nicknames are lame.
Swampert (Swampy)
Magneton (Magnet)
Swellow (Feather)
Sableye (Shadow)
Walrein (Icy)

There's also my team in Black that I beat the game with.
Emboar (Emmett)
Zebstrika (Zed)
Krookodile (Kris)
Swanna (Shaun)
Vanilluxe (Valerie)
Ferrothorn (Feri)
They were all male except for Valerie :P


----------



## Ven (Aug 1, 2012)

So far, my White team;
Samurott 
Barviary
Bisharp
Krookodile
Hyderigon
Zekrom

Even with the glaring weakness to lighting, I was able to beat the elite four and N with this team.

And another team I used is;
Samurott 
Lilligant
Excadrill
Gothitelle
Mienshao

Sadly, I've forgotten their nicknames.


----------



## Skoonk (Dec 25, 2012)

So long as my Skuntank and Cinccino are in the first and second places, any party ismy favorite.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 25, 2012)

I remember just Infernape and Rotom were able to take care of anything in Platinum. Good times, good times...


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 5, 2013)

There's always my origional team from Sapphire when I knew jack squat about Pokemon-- Blaziken, Raichu, Flygon, Crawdaunt, Crobat, and Exploud. Although now I usually use a combination of about nine Pokemon-- Milotic, Scizor, Magmortar, Electivire, Hypno, Gengar, Darkrai, Haxorus, and Volcarona. Milotic, Scizor, Magmortar, Gengar, Darkrai, and Haxorus being my favorite combination.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 5, 2013)

Impossible for me to say really, lol, but they usually involve Volcarona.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 6, 2013)

i really like all of my teams, one notable team being my Sapphire, which was Swampert, Jirachi, Kyogre, Raichu, Ludicolo and Swellow haha two legendaries I was a cheap 8 year old.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 6, 2013)

one zigzagoon.


----------



## Nikora Kurosaka (Sep 9, 2013)

My team in Pokemon Black 1 is comprised of legendaries. They've helped me beat the Elite Four a whopping 15 times straight! 
My team's roster is:
-Arceus Lv. 100 (wielding the plate that matches the opponent's weaknesses)
-Latios Lv. 86
-Zapdos Lv. 95
-Zekrom Lv. 100 (knows Fusion Bolt)
-Reshiram Lv. 100 (knows Dragon Dance and Baton Pass to help Latios and Zoroark, since their levels are lower than the other 4).
-Zoroark Lv. 89 (I always have him out 1st to take advantage of its signature Illusion ability).


----------



## Professor Wesker (Feb 3, 2014)

My favorite team would have to be my Black team, which really stands out to me due to Gen 5 being my favorite.

Ganon the Emboar
Fume the Musharna
Umbridge the Seismitoad
Crocodile the Krookodile (It's a One Piece reference, NOT me being lazy)
Sundae the Vanilluxe (Screw the haters, Vanniluxe is awesome!)
Pride the Druddigon

And while I'm at it, I also loved my White 2 team quite a bit.

Nolan the Samurott
Victoria the Leavanny
Wattson the Electrivire
Hazard the Muk
Salma the Sigilyph
Lanayru the Flygon


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 3, 2014)

My first White 2 run consisted of an SI-unit themed team that I was rather fond of:

Pascal the Samurott
Newton the Lucario
Joule the Jolteon
Hertz the Flygon
Candela the Volcarona
Watt the Braviary


----------



## Nikora Kurosaka (Feb 7, 2014)

my roster in Pokemon X is currently a work in progress, but i'm doing a damn good job raising them. I'll tell you this mush about my team, I'm glad I chose Froakie instead of Chespin or Fenniken.


----------



## Vholvek (Feb 10, 2014)

Ummmm... In Pokémon White, the last Pokémon game I've bought (I really need to catch up), I had like a Zekrom, and a cheated Arcanine and Articuno, and some other cheated legendaries, all lvl. 100, along with some HM slave.


----------



## Blumiere (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a nice team in Y, but i'm really rather fond of my teams in FireRed and Emerald.
In FireRed there was my Charizard Goku, Primeape Toph, Zapdos Loki, Golbat Piccolo, Porygon Cell, and Lapras Marin. (yes dbz fandom showing here huehuehue)
In Emerald I have my Blaziken Ichigo, Vibrava Marceline, Spoink Jinora, and Shedinja Sephiroth. It's still in progress, started a new game awhile ago and i'm just recently wrapping up. :3
(Also an honorable mention to my buddy Rigby the Zigzagoon for being an HM slave, ahahaha.)


----------



## Dar (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd have to say my team from my Poison Leafgreen monotype, as it's the only team where I remember every member. There was Sloth the Venusaur, Envy the Beedrill, Pride the Nidoking, Greed the Golbat, Wrath the Arbok, and Lust the Tentacruel. I also had a Koffing named Gluttony, though he never made my final team. I need to find my White 2 so I can transfer Envy and Pride over. They were my favorites.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 5, 2018)

Delphox, Azumarill, Raichu, Lucario, Sylveon, Yveltal (has been my main battle team for y)

Blaziken, Beautifly, Delcatty, Pikachu, Kyogre, Latias (was my main battle team for my old sapphire file. THAT I STUPIDLY DELETED....O___o; )

Meganium, Suicune, Dragonite, Pikachu, Clefable, Mew (was my final team for my crystal and that game meant a ton to me...)

These are the 3 best pokemon teams i've used IMO xD


----------

